# Mozart & Beethoven Piano/Wind Quintets



## Triplets

I love these 2 pieces and was a bit surprised to discover only 1 disc in my collection. Recommendations, please


----------



## Mandryka

I've not explored what people have done with the Mozart recently, I expect there are some fabulous things. From old recordings, using unsuitable instruments, the Philadelphia winds made a bit of a speciality of it (with Serkin I think), and there's a fun one with Gulda and the Vienna Winds. It's not a bad piece of music.

Vera Beths and Robert Levin And others recorded the two together on correct instruments.


----------



## DavidA

The version with Murray Perahia is superb.


----------



## dgee

The Levin/Academy of Ancient Music is a spirited example of late 90s period instrument playing and is very enjoyable. The Perahia/ECO is also good


----------



## Triplets

I read some reviews ofthe Perahia that thought it was boring and stuffy, but it's available for about $3 on Amazon, so what the
hey.


----------



## MrTortoise

Both great works, so much to listen to these masters placing the piano in the context of winds instead of strings.

This is my only recording but I have to give it an full endorsement.










Vladimir Ashkenazy along with the London Wind Soloists: Alan Civil (horn), William Waterhouse (basson), Terence MacDonagh (oboe), Jack Brymer (clarinet)


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Both great works, so much to listen to these masters placing the piano in the context of winds instead of strings.
> 
> This is my only recording but I have to give it an full endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy along with the London Wind Soloists: Alan Civil (horn), William Waterhouse (basson), Terence MacDonagh (oboe), Jack Brymer (clarinet)


This one for also :tiphat:

And lets not forget:


----------



## GKC

You forgot to tell us which recording you have!

Assuming it's not the following:

1. both works on a Telarc CD, Andre Previn/Vienna wind soloists (if you have a turntable, look for the LP; sounds amazing).

2. (only Mozart) BIS CD with Stephen Hough/Berlin Phil. wind quintet.


----------



## PlaySalieri

GKC said:


> You forgot to tell us which recording you have!
> 
> Assuming it's not the following:
> 
> 1. both works on a Telarc CD, Andre Previn/Vienna wind soloists (if you have a turntable, look for the LP; sounds amazing).
> 
> 2. *(only Mozart) BIS CD with Stephen Hough/Berlin Phil. wind quintet.*




Great - Mozart only - I often wish they would not couple the works.


----------



## DavidA

Triplets said:


> I read some reviews ofthe Perahia that thought it was boring and stuffy, but it's available for about $3 on Amazon, so what the
> hey.


Written by people with cloth ears no doubt!


----------



## DavidA

stomanek said:


> [/B]
> 
> Great - Mozart only - I often wish they would not couple the works.


The Mozart is a great work. But the Beethoven is well worth listening too.


----------



## KenOC

The Beethoven is also available as a piano quartet (with strings). His own arrangement, Op. 16/b.


----------



## Haydn man

I will put in another endorsement for the Perahia version.
No stuffy performance to these ears


----------



## MusicInTheAir

My favorite is the old Gieseking/Philharmonia Wind recording on EMI. There was a CD transfer of it on Testament. These are on two separate CDs, but I also like the Tashi performances from the 70s. The one with Peter Serkin's dad and the Philadelphia Wind Group is very nice also.


----------



## PeterF

My favorites are the ones by Alfred Brendel who plays both the Mozart and the Beethoven quintets.
I also very much like the Mozart Quintet only by Robert Casadesus.


----------



## Triplets

GKC said:


> You forgot to tell us which recording you have!
> 
> Assuming it's not the following:
> 
> 1. both works on a Telarc CD, Andre Previn/Vienna wind soloists (if you have a turntable, look for the LP; sounds amazing).
> 
> 2. (only Mozart) BIS CD with Stephen Hough/Berlin Phil. wind quintet.


It is the Naxos. That Ashkenazy et allows tempting


----------

